#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Duvidas fonte nobreak 24v - o que me indicam?

## netuai

Boa noite a todos, estou procurando fonte nobreack 24v por 10a, o que vocês tem usado?
Procuro por fonte de desempenho excelente, e com baixa manutenção.

----------


## rubem

Precisa 10A mesmo? Porque das que tem carga DECENTE rumo à bateria (Afinal se puder usar só bateria de 7Ah, como os nobreaks da Volt carregam, atende 10% dos provedores), as *VA* e *CCN* tem só versão de 7A (E 5-6A pra bateria).

O da *FAG* tem 1A pra bateria, dá pra bateria de 10Ah respectivamente, mas também só lembro de ver modelo de 7A pro equipamento. Da *JFA* é mesma coisa, só 1A pra bateria então não dá pra bateria muito grande, e também só tem modelo com 7A pro equipamento.

A *Volt* acho que é a única que tem modelo de 10a mesmo, se pegar modelo velho será míseros 0,5A pras baterias (Ou seja, mal dá pra bateria de 7Ah), mas os atuais são 1A, já dá pra pensar em 14Ah em bateria (Leva 20h mas carrega). Se você tem consumo de 6 ou 7A (E por isso precisa fonte de 10A), vai fazer O QUE com míseros 10Ah em bateria? Se tiver 2h sem eletricidade já desliga tudo! Pelo MESMO preço tem nobreak *CCN* ou *VA* que carrega tranquilo bateria de 50-60Ah, dura fácil 10h num caso desse.

Se tem gerador com QTA pode pegar qualquer *Volt* com bateria minúscula de 7Ah, mas se vai depender das baterias, vai ter que ver que tamanho de bateria precisa e que carregador carrega elas, porque *Volt*, *Fag* e *JFA* tem corrente baixa DEMAIS pras baterias, não carregar bateria tipo 60Ah nem a pau (Ou carrega em 4 dias, e desequaliza as células depois de uns meses por carregar com corrente baixa pro tamanho da bateria). Exceção são os *Volt FULL POWER* (Acho que 250 e 380W), que tem carregador de 5A pras baterias, mas aquilo custa muito mais caro, você está pagando pelo gerenciamento via web e não pelo carregador de corrente maior.

E por fim, a *Algcom* tá com nobreak DC faz pouco tempo, mas o modelo de 10A também tem só 1A de saída pra bateria. O modelo de 8A tem saída de 3A pras baterias, dá pra usar em bateria de 45Ah muitos problemas (Mais de 50Ah EU não usaria, mas cada um sabe que riscos quer correr). Se tiver consumo tipo 5-6A, e precisa bateria de 45Ah, essa pode ser sua opção, mas também custa praticamente o dobro do preço de uma *VA* de 7A com saída de 6A pra bateria. A diferença é o tipo de carregador, da *Algcom* tem pulsador, tipo PWM, e é carga inteligente, tem menos chances de problemas na baterias a longo prazo. *VA* é carregador "comum", tem alguma chance de desequalização nas células depois de um tempo, tem que ver que essa diferença custa R$ 400, tem que ver se as baterias não ficam mais que isso (Uma troca de bateria 45 por 60Ah, por exemplo).


Seja lá qual for a opção, se for modelo sem fan interno *ADAPTE um fan externo SEM FALTA!* Também adapte um externo se o interno original for algo obscuro e tosco tipo uma merda de fan de 40mm (Porque tem engenheiro que faz essas opções? É velharada biruta que nunca comprou componentes ou reparou equipamentos no mundo real? Fan pequeno e de alta velocidade vive travando, é uma opção burra pra caramba! Nem fan de 60mm devia ser usado pra isso!). Os problemas que esses equipamentos podem ter são por calor mesmo, na etapa de carregar uma bateria meio vazia e simultaneamente alimentar os equipamentos há muito calor gerado, sem fan (Ou com um lixo de fan de 40-60mm travado, porque eles sempre travam depois de uns anos/meses na poeira) a tendência é capacitor ir alterando ESR, mosfets e diodos irem alterando resistência interna, fica fácil perder um equipamento de R$ 600, e deixar clientes por horas sem internet, por causa de um mísero fan 80mm de R$ 8 (Se não quiser colocar direto numa bateria, compre um conversor dc-dc e ajuste pra saída em uns 12V, conversor desse custa R$ 10 e dura décadas alimentando 1 ou 2 fans comuns). Ainda que coloque dentro de rack ventilador, VENTILE o circuito da fonte a força (Se ele não tiver fan).

----------


## netuai

Rubem, muito obrigado cara, você me deu uma tremenda aula.
estava usando volt nas torres, mas com o tempo ela para de carregar as baterias, uso aqui sempre 24v, duas estacionárias de 40ah.
Somente na central onde tenho olt e radio digital que uso uma fonte -48v com baterias maiores, e ligado a ela um inversor -48v/24v para a torre central.
Você me ajudou muito cara.

----------


## Danusio

Eu usava as fontes Nobreak da va conversores, só que elas estavam viciando as baterias, estou usando agora da Fag, a 5 meses, até o momento estar me servindo bem.

----------


## netuai

> Eu usava as fontes Nobreak da va conversores, só que elas estavam viciando as baterias, estou usando agora da Fag, a 5 meses, até o momento estar me servindo bem.


suas baterias são de quantos amperes?

----------


## andrewerner1983

Olá, o carregador da fonte ALGCom é inteligente porque tem 3 estágios de carga: corrente constante; equalização; e flutuação. 
O carregador utiliza PWM nos mosfets de forma a gerar uma tensão ou corrente constante conforme o estágio de carga, todas as operações são feitas pelo microcontrolador que controla o estágio de carga, tempo e a tensão da bateria.

Este carregador poderia ser modificado para qualquer curva de carga, poderia carregar baterias diferentes como de lítio por exemplo, a questão da corrente está sendo melhorada.

O problema dos ventiladores deve ser verificado a utilização de ventiladores que possam funcionar tanto na vertical quanto na horizontal, é um problema bem comum de ventiladores só poderem trabalhar em um tipo de posição.

----------


## Danusio

tenho pops com baterias de 70 amperes e pops com baterias de 45 amperes. Uso em série.

----------


## Danusio

andrewerner1983, uma dúvida, a fonte nobreak de 24v usando 2 baterias em série, quando acaba a energia, ela utiliza-se as 2 baterias por igual, ou apenas uma?, e enquanto a carga, são carregada as duas simultaneamente?

----------


## ebelotto

Bom dia Amigo,
MCE - é uma ótima opção.
É uma empresa especializada em circuitos desse tipo. Utilizamos há cerca 15 anos.
O site não é um dos melhores....http://www.mctecnica.com.br/index.html

----------


## andrewerner1983

Olá Danusio, 
A fonte utiliza as duas baterias tanto no processo de carga quanto no processo de descarga, elas são ligadas em série para formar 24V.

O ideal é utilizar duas baterias iguais em capacidade e idade, baterias diferentes acabam desequalizando.

att

----------

